# Nismo Lmgt4 17" r32 fitment



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

Looking for a set 17" Nismo Lm gt4 for a bnr32. 9j or 9.5j

Thanks

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

found, can be closed

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

